# Panga 18 Tiller Skiff



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, wanted to introduce myself and contribute a few pictures of the progression of my panga 18 skiff that I picked up in July of last year. Both hull and motor are 2008, and in great shape. I had a vision for what I wanted to do with it, and it took a while to get there but I'm finally near done! When I bought the skiff it had a cooler mounted for the battery and GPS, but no grab bar - see first picture. I started with a Grab Bar Console that was fabricated by Mike at Unique Fabrications out of Ocala. I originally attached it to a cooler, so I could play with the exact position I wanted- I had a pretty good feeling the cooler wasn't a long term solution and I would want something more solid. After running that for a couple months, I decided on positioning and had Coarsey Fiberglass out of Chiefland glass in the new box, reattach the grab bar, and also re-gel the topside/non-skid that had been worn down over the years. Then, I got to do the rigging all over again . I don't have pictures of that, but can follow with those if anyone is interested. Half of the box 2 batteries + wiring, and the other half wide open dry storage. I'd like to say that my experience with both Unique Fabrications and Coarsey Fiberglass was A++---> stand up businessmen and very quality work, if anyone needs work in N. Central Florida! 

Besides the grab bar/console, I added the minn kota 55, JL speakers w/ bluetooth amp, Casting platform, interior LED lights, whelen vertex as anchor light, and most recently, the brushed mocha seadek which I cut and installed a couple days ago. The RTIC 65 is set up to run up two tempress seats any time I want to run 3-4 people. If I take it out or move it to the front deck, I still have enough room in the cockpit to pitch a small 1 person tent. The last thing I plan to add is trim tabs. The boat doesn't really need them, but would like to have just for load balancing. Plus, I already had the guage whole cut in the console for the controls... 

This boat has exceeded all of my expectations on versatility and performance. It drafts a true 8", but can handle some nasty water and feel very safe. I love the tiller as well, very smooth, and I can drive standing, sitting elevated on the yeti (my go to), or even from the poling platform when idling. She's not a speed demon, but I get about 31mph with a light load, and still get 26-27 loaded down with 4 people and a haul of scallops. The efficiency and gas mileage is remarkable at ~8 mpg. I may get a 6 gallon tank just to use for inshore trips where I'm not traveling far.

The last few pictures are from this morning. I'm visiting my brother down in St. Pete, and got out for a few minutes first light before the skies opened up, and caught a decent snook, losing one other. I'm located in Gainesville, so I often fish Big Bend, Jacksonville, and then St. Pete area. My recreational goal for this year is to hook a tarpon on the fly rod. If anyone is interested in splitting bow time at my cost, in exchange for local knowledge, please send me a PM. I (think) have most of the gear needed to get the job done. 

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this site- and please let me know if I can answer any questions about the Panga, or show some more pictures. Enough of the novel- enjoy the pictures.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

g8rfly said:


> Hey guys, wanted to introduce myself and contribute a few pictures of the progression of my panga 18 skiff that I picked up in July of last year. Both hull and motor are 2008, and in great shape. I had a vision for what I wanted to do with it, and it took a while to get there but I'm finally near done! When I bought the skiff it had a cooler mounted for the battery and GPS, but no grab bar - see first picture. I started with a Grab Bar Console that was fabricated by Mike at Unique Fabrications out of Ocala. I originally attached it to a cooler, so I could play with the exact position I wanted- I had a pretty good feeling the cooler wasn't a long term solution and I would want something more solid. After running that for a couple months, I decided on positioning and had Coarsey Fiberglass out of Chiefland glass in the new box, reattach the grab bar, and also re-gel the topside/non-skid that had been worn down over the years. Then, I got to do the rigging all over again . I don't have pictures of that, but can follow with those if anyone is interested. Half of the box 2 batteries + wiring, and the other half wide open dry storage. I'd like to say that my experience with both Unique Fabrications and Coarsey Fiberglass was A++---> stand up businessmen and very quality work, if anyone needs work in N. Central Florida!
> 
> Besides the grab bar/console, I added the minn kota 55, JL speakers w/ bluetooth amp, Casting platform, interior LED lights, whelen vertex as anchor light, and most recently, the brushed mocha seadek which I cut and installed a couple days ago. The RTIC 65 is set up to run up two tempress seats any time I want to run 3-4 people. If I take it out or move it to the front deck, I still have enough room in the cockpit to pitch a small 1 person tent. The last thing I plan to add is trim tabs. The boat doesn't really need them, but would like to have just for load balancing. Plus, I already had the guage whole cut in the console for the controls...
> 
> ...


very cool GO GATORS!


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

nice setup!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool boat. I have alway liked those boats because they are so versatile


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

g8rfly said:


> Thanks for the comments!


Sweet boat looks like a fishing machine


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

That's a gorgeous boat!

I've really been intrigued with the panga design. It really does seem to be a terrific all-around boat.


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice boat, looks versatile. How does it poll?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Bryan_G said:


> Nice boat, looks versatile. How does it poll?


I think it poles quite well. I don't have a ton of experience poling true poling skiffs that were designed for just that. I've owned mostly gheenoes, which I've heard aren't the greatest in comparison to other poling skiffs. For the bow flair and size, I have no problem turning it or moving it along at a decent clip, even in a moderate head wind. Solo, I pole from the bow, sometimes backwards.


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

As long as you can get it to where the fish are, it's working. 8" is pretty shallow for a boat you can run across the bay or shore. I bet my ipb16 doesn't get any shallower with two people.

I think I would have kept the jump seat in the back. It looked dumb, but that's a small price to pay for a back rest on a long run


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Bryan_G said:


> As long as you can get it to where the fish are, it's working. 8" is pretty shallow for a boat you can run across the bay or shore. I bet my ipb16 doesn't get any shallower with two people.
> 
> I think I would have kept the jump seat in the back. It looked dumb, but that's a small price to pay for a back rest on a long run


That's a good point on the backrest. The jump seat was so far starboard though, that I didn't feel comfortable running the helm from that position, and I'm not a small dude, so she leaned a bit without tabs. The position of the yeti I sit on allows me a good option to add a welded backrest to the poling platform on down the line.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's awesome. What's going on with the seat bases attached to the cooler for the 2 seats? Never seen those before..


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

AfterHours2 said:


> That's awesome. What's going on with the seat bases attached to the cooler for the 2 seats? Never seen those before..


Thanks man. Those are tempress quick disconnect mounts- work only with the tempress seats. See the 4th and 7th picture that show the seats mounted.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

great setup! would like to have something like that here in texas...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you know where the fiberglass box for your compass, controls etc. came from? I've seen that exact box on some other skiffs.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Sublime said:


> Do you know where the fiberglass box for your compass, controls etc. came from? I've seen that exact box on some other skiffs.


It's actually powder coated aluminum, fabbed by the same guy that made the grab bar. I looked into the boxes you were referring to, and didn't find good options below 500 bucks, which was far too expensive for me.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

What compass is that?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> What compass is that?


Ritchie Explorer Compass Dial With Flush Mount And 12V Green Night Lighting (White, 2 3/4-Inch) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B30TRO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_jlzbxb2K022DA


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

I like that boat! You might not get in ankle deep water, but I bet she rides good and is comfortable to fish from. I know you're in better shape if a storm blows up. Nice! How do you like the Zuke? I'm about to buy a 15 and 20 for a couple of boats I'm working on.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

eagle24 said:


> I like that boat! You might not get in ankle deep water, but I bet she rides good and is comfortable to fish from. I know you're in better shape if a storm blows up. Nice! How do you like the Zuke? I'm about to buy a 15 and 20 for a couple of boats I'm working on.


I have nothing but great things to say about the Suzuki. It has been super reliable and treats me well!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Bumping an old thread here because I somehow missed it the first time around and I too have a panga and love seeing other pangas rigged out. @gr8fly, do you have pics that aren't on Photobucket since that site went to shit?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Bumping an old thread here because I somehow missed it the first time around and I too have a panga and love seeing other pangas rigged out. @gr8fly, do you have pics that aren't on Photobucket since that site went to shit?


@ Finn Maccumhail here's a couple I have handy!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's an awesome looking fishing machine dude.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Is it just the pic or does your casting platform sit just as high as your poling platform? I bet you can see great from the bow of that rig.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's an awesome looking fishing machine dude.


Thanks Man - it's a long time dream in the making. Sometimes I wish I had a skiff that poled just a bit better, or ran just a bit faster. But it's versatility in draft, dryness, and general open water capability is unparalleled in my opinion.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Is it just the pic or does your casting platform sit just as high as your poling platform? I bet you can see great from the bow of that rig.


It is a bit lower when the boats sitting level, but not by much. It's a steep drop off from the platform to the main deck - you don't want to fall off the back! If I'm buttoned up on the beach side I typically move the platform to the forward anchor point. But yeah- visibility is phenomenal. I often pole the boat backwards when I'm solo.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I need to make it a point to get some pics of my panga on the water. All the ones I've taken look like crap but then, most of the waters I fish aren't so picturesque.

But this is mine on the day I picked her up in Sarasota 3 years ago.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I need to make it a point to get some pics of my panga on the water. All the ones I've taken look like crap but then, most of the waters I fish aren't so picturesque.
> 
> But this is mine on the day I picked her up in Sarasota 3 years ago.


Nice- is that a 90hp on the back?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

g8rfly said:


> Nice- is that a 90hp on the back?


It is.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

What's that on cooler that the line is running around? Thanks, great skiff


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

eightwt said:


> What's that on cooler that the line is running around? Thanks, great skiff


Just a cup holder for the cooler. Accident that the line is wrapped on it


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

On the water this AM. They were way up skinny so I anchored up and waded after them.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Hell yeah man- nice pic and fish!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What size tiller motor you got on that panga? Speed?


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I love both those boats! With 2 kids under 10 and a mess of young nieces and nephews, I'm starting to think of parting ways with my old 17 pathfinder.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

blackmagic1 said:


> I love both those boats! With 2 kids under 10 and a mess of young nieces and nephews, I'm starting to think of parting ways with my old 17 pathfinder.


It really is a great all-around rig. I anchored up deeper than I needed to but I'd gotten stuck hard about 50 yards from that spot where water that was normally 18" deep was about 6" deep and since I was solo I didn't want to make that mistake again. The pic doesn't do it justice, probably because I stirred up the bottom backing away to take the pic but the water was nice and clear.

It's so great to fish in the middle of the week. I was on a huge, well-known grass flat that would be covered up on a weekend but I had it all to myself. And unless you had something that would float in 3" of water you needed to get out and wade. 5 pods of tailers and 5 reds brought to hand between about 7:45 and 10:45 that morning.

I've run it 10 miles out and my boys are ages 7 & 3 so it's a great family boat too. It poles surprisingly well but sucks to do it for long periods. Plus, it needs a good 10" to pole in and if you bump bottom you've got to back up and find away around because it's too heavy to skid over. And if the wind is up, forget poling and just use the TM or the push pole to control your drift.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What size tiller motor you got on that panga? Speed?


It's a 50hp Suzuki and I see about 30mph empty. What is amazing is that I can pile 5 dudes in it with gear and still see 27mph. Not a speed demon but the tabs are immensely helpful in getting up on plane quick and also controlling the bow in seas


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That IS my "Dream" boat after all the dust settles 
Not the suzuki but the rest of the boat . Nothing wrong with them per-say I just have other preferences ... 

I just need to go to Mexico and bring one back ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Since there is literally NOTHING that even comes close to a Panga and they can take a _*Pounding*_ in _*BIG SALT*_ , Is there a small switch panel that can stand up to the wet salt environment that can exist ?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

No doubt they are a tough rugged utilitarian fishing vessel, that's interesting that your only seeing 30 mph on a light load. But I imagine they are a heavy hull, and not really designed for speed but more a utilitarian platform.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> No doubt they are a tough rugged utilitarian fishing vessel, that's interesting that your only seeing 30 mph on a light load. But I imagine they are a heavy hull, and not really designed for speed but more a utilitarian platform.


 I'm sure i could prop more for top end but I have a utilitarian prop with nice holeshot that I prefer to run. Boat isn't all that heavy- just 600 lbs for these older hulls- though I've never confirmed- it's just not designed to be a speed demon.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Pretty much a dream skiff for me too! Very helpful posts. Thanks to all. Go Gators!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the lines and design of that hull. The way it sits in the water is just awesome.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

g8rfly said:


> I'm sure i could prop more for top end but I have a utilitarian prop with nice holeshot that I prefer to run. Boat isn't all that heavy- just 600 lbs for these older hulls- though I've never confirmed- it's just not designed to be a speed demon.


Your right, it's hard to find a skiff that does everything really well, and I think the panga is one of those skiffs.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

nice!


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

Very nice !!
That thing is loaded !!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Well there is this 









Curlew 18' — ZCB Boats


Big water attitude in a remarkably nimble package, ZCB's Curlew 18' is designed for the hardcore inshore fisherman.




www.zcbboats.com


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Since you bumped this old thread and gave this ole gal some love figured I'd share an updated pic. She's still serving me very well. Updgraded power to an F70 earlier this year and couldn't be happier. Tops out at 36 and cruises at 28, and damn is the yammie smooth.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh and added the Seadek in cockpit and deck. Love it for the kiddos though it sucks to clean it. Loved the simplicity of just hosing it off and rolling it in the garage.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have always loved your setup.

Maybe watch this video and try some foam protection to help with cleaning. I’ve got some marine mat samples I’m going to test it out on before deciding if I will put it in my Panga build cockpit.



https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-how-s-kerno-memorial-forum/1155182-eva-foam-protective-coating-test-aka-seadek-marinemat-aqua-marine-deck-etc.html


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> I have always loved your setup.
> 
> Maybe watch this video and try some foam protection to help with cleaning. I’ve got some marine mat samples I’m going to test it out on before deciding if I will put it in my Panga build cockpit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion- I'll look into it!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Its awesome that your running the F70 thats where im going as well ,was wondering what size fuel tank your running and hows it supporting that F70 for a Days Fishing far as fuel usage? my pangas an 08 also 😁


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I run a 12 gallon tank. If i stay off the high end of the throttle (more towards 4000-4500 rpm) i consistently see 7mpg. So yeah, you can go pretty far!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Appreciate the info ,i feel better now wasnt sure my choice in tank for the F70 was gonna be enough, but sounds like im good as i want to turn fuel often keeping it fresh ,i have a 14 gallon moeller to go in console just having a hard time finding someone to build console ....i could throw a tiller on it and be back on water tomorrow, but i want the console to hold fuel tank and a coffin size livewell for trolling off shore .... livewell will double as a release tank also!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Silent Drifter said:


> Appreciate the info ,i feel better now wasnt sure my choice in tank for the F70 was gonna be enough, but sounds like im good as i want to turn fuel often keeping it fresh ,i have a 14 gallon moeller to go in console just having a hard time finding someone to build console ....i could throw a tiller on it and be back on water tomorrow, but i want the console to hold fuel tank and a coffin size livewell for trolling off shore .... livewell will double as a release tank also!


NIce - sounds like a cool build! Post pics when its done!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

What prop are you running? id think you could get better MPG Than you are 🤔 the performance bulletin shows really good numbers for the Biscayne with F70 with Talon SS 13 1/8 × 16
4000 ......26.1 speed ......2.9 GPH......9.16 mpg
6000......40.2 speed .......6.0 GPH.......6.76 mpg

Also heard good things about . Powertech scd3 16p 38-40 mph @6200


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah I don't think I'm optimized... I picked a prop for better lift to run shallow jacked up. I also dropped pitch because i was having a hard time getting to upper end of range of rpm. I'm running the NRS3R15 right now. It is a pretty good all around, great hole shot. But still not seeing 6200. If I jack way up and apply a little trim I'm barely at 6,000. I had always read that the f70 is a hard motor to prop.... confirmed!


----------



## aemery (3 mo ago)

Anyone know of something similar for sale? Looking for a utilitarian hull similar to the Panga 18 for under 20. Needs to be a tiller. Would prefer a setup similar to G8rfly's.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Panga marine really dropped the ball with this one, when they stopped making them! They have sweet lines , With a F 70 shes a winner all day long!


----------



## Mcvl Mel (5 mo ago)

They had a winner for sure. Judging by the responses the panga’s always get, I swear someone could make a good run building them. Easier said than done I guess


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yep and now nobody is making the low cut only the EVO So if ypu want one you got to find a used one for sale...good luck with that ...they are hard to find!


----------

